# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  الصـداقة ..~~

## همس الصمت

الصداقة ..~~
.
.
احتار العالم في ماهي مكنونات كلمة صداقة
فتعددت تلك التعاريف التي طرحها الجميع 
فكل شخص كان له رآي بناه على كيف عاش هو صداقاته
ومالشعور الذي انتابه حين عاش تلك القصه ...
. 
.
وما سآكتبة ماهو الا ذرة من رمال شواطئ الصداقة 
.
.
منذو عالم الذر تلاقت الارواح وترابطت الاجساد
وتكونت علاقات 
وظلت تنتظر متى يآتي اليوم الذي ستبصر فيه النور
لتعلن انبلاج روحين من بين الارواح التي تلاقت  
فتذوب روح وتنغمس في روح اخرى
فتفتح ذراعيها معلنة
بدآ المسير في طريق جديد
طريق آبيض يبنى بمسمى الصداقة ..
إذن فالصداقة ارتباط روحي قبل ان تكون جسدي 
يرتكز على الاحترام ويليه الحب الذي
لاينفع محصودة دون ذلك الاحترام 
.
.
الصداقة 
حروف جمعت بين طياتها معاني سامية
معاني تذوب لها الروح قبل الجسد
فتتغلغل في عمق روح الانسان
وتنمو وتكبر مع الايام
وتظل متعلقة بآذيال تلك الروح التي اقترنت بها
صامدة لاتهزها الرياح 
ولاتهتم بكل تلك النكبات التي قد تحدث وتغير كل ماحولهما
بل تظل متعلقة بشموخ يهتز له كل ركن
من اركان الروح
فهي قد باتت قطعة منها لاتستطيع العيش بدونها
ولا حتى التنفس بدون اوكسجينها الذي
تشم عبيره في كل يوم
.
.
بدون صداقة يعيش الانسان
حياة مقفرة كصحراء قاحلة لا زرع فيها
ولاحياة تذكر
بل آشجار قد آلت إلى الموت الزقام
فتحولت لآشواك ميتة
ليس بها شي جميل .. 



وحين يظهر الاصدقاء في الحياة
تبدآ الحياة بالازدهار والنمو
فتخضّر القلوب وتعشوشب الروح
وتنمو آشجار الآحترام والتقدير
وتخضر اوراق الصفح والتسامح
وتكبر ثمار الحب الاخوي المترابط
.
.
قالوا الصديقَ قلتُ الصديقُ 
في وقتِ الشدائدِ لصديقةِ يفزعُ 

وحِين العُسّرِ على كفيهِ
وفي جَنَبَاتِ روحهِ هو يقرعُ 
وعِند البآس على سبعين 
محملٍ هْو يحمله 
فترتاحُ الروحُ حين اللقاءِ
وإلى ذِرَاعِيهِ هْو يقوسُ 
فيتعانقانِ بعنفٍ
ليس يعلمْ مداهً الا كلُ مجرب 
.
.
معاني الصداقة لاتتوقف إلى هذا الحد
ولكن لو جلست ليلي مع نهاري
لآشرح معنى حرف وآحد 
لما كفيت الصداقة حقها ..
.
.
بقلمي المتواضع ..
دمتم بكل خير .. 
همـ الصمت ــس

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة كتابات حلوة ننتظر جديدك همووووسه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ....



ينتشي بها الكيان....!! وتهتز لها الأركان...فبها يترطّب الفؤاد وتزدهر بها أكوان ...... سل الاصدقاء فلديهم البرهان....!!

لابد أن ينتشل الصديق صديقه من قعر الأحزان.....! 


وإن لم تُصدّق أقوالهم .. .!! فسل من مارس طقوس " وحدة الوجدان...!!
 وانظر الوحدة في عينيه وتحسّس في روحه بؤرة الحرمان...!!





همس الوجدان...!!

خميرة أحرفكِ مليئة حس......!! مُشرئبّة بعواطف نقيّة .....!!

رائعة هي سطورك.....ياطاهرة الروح...



دامت الصداقة محطتكِ المعشوقة ....ودامت منقوشة بالخط العريض في صميم قلبك....

وأبقى الله لكِ الأصدقاء......




إعجابي ممزوج بمكيال الدعاء...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

> مشكورة كتابات حلوة ننتظر جديدك همووووسه



عزيزت حب آل محمد 
تشرفت كثيراً بروعة حضورك
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ....
> اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد .. 
> 
> 
> ينتشي بها الكيان....!! وتهتز لها الأركان...فبها يترطّب الفؤاد وتزدهر بها أكوان ...... سل الاصدقاء فلديهم البرهان....!! 
> لابد أن ينتشل الصديق صديقه من قعر الأحزان.....!  
> 
> وإن لم تُصدّق أقوالهم .. .!! فسل من مارس طقوس " وحدة الوجدان...!!
> وانظر الوحدة في عينيه وتحسّس في روحه بؤرة الحرمان...!! 
> ...



 
دمعتي الغالية
لجمال قدومكِ انثر الرياحين لهذه الروح المليئة بالمشاعر الاخوية
فحين قدومك اشعر بروح الاخوة تنبعث رواحها
فتوفح روائح عطرة في متصفحاتي ..
لاحرمني الله روعة قدومك ابداً ..
االله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## I wanna

> الصداقة 
> حروف جمعت بين طياتها معاني سامية
> معاني تذوب لها الروح قبل الجسد
> فتتغلغل في عمق روح الانسان
> وتنمو وتكبر مع الايام
> وتظل متعلقة بآذيال تلك الروح التي اقترنت بها
> صامدة لاتهزها الرياح 
> ولاتهتم بكل تلك النكبات التي قد تحدث وتغير كل ماحولهما
> بل تظل متعلقة بشموخ يهتز له كل ركن
> ...






الصداقة هي كالوردة
فإن انقطعت الصداقة ذبلت اوراق تلك الوردة المتماسكة
ولربما تقع في يوم من الايام بسبب تافه

اعجبتني الكلمات والى الامام

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك ِ الف عافيه عزيزتي
على الموضوع الرائع
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## همس الصمت

> الصداقة هي كالوردة
> فإن انقطعت الصداقة ذبلت اوراق تلك الوردة المتماسكة
> ولربما تقع في يوم من الايام بسبب تافه 
>  
> 
> اعجبتني الكلمات والى الامام



 
تشرفت بروعة حضورك
اخي الكريم في صفحتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> يعطيك ِ الف عافيه عزيزتي
> على الموضوع الرائع
> تحياتي لكِ



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ موني عزيزتي
سعدت بروعة حضورك
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*الله يعطيك العافية خية* 


*وعساش على القوة* 


*رائع طرحك خية* 


*الله يوفقك يا رب دنيا واخرة يا رب*

----------


## Princess

ومن صديقي .. سوى انا.. ومن انا سوى صديقي
روحين تندمج في جسد واحد




> قالوا الصديقَ قلتُ الصديقُ 
>  في وقتِ   الشدائدِ لصديقةِ يفزعُ
> 
>  وحِين العُسّرِ  على كفيهِ
>  وفي  جَنَبَاتِ  روحهِ هو يقرعُ



..


 
ابدعتي غاليتي
لروحك تحية  وجورية :rose: 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همس الصمت

> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> *اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد ..*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية خية*  
> 
> *وعساش على القوة*  
> 
> *رائع طرحك خية*  
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ عزيزتي
تشرفت بروعة حضورك
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ومن صديقي .. سوى انا.. ومن انا سوى صديقي
> 
> روحين تندمج في جسد واحد
> .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ابدعتي غاليتي
> لروحك تحية وجورية
> ...



 
تشرفت بروعة حضورك آميرة
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## كبرياء

> بدون صداقة يعيش الانسان
> حياة مقفرة كصحراء قاحلة لا زرع فيها
> ولاحياة تذكر
> بل آشجار قد آلت إلى الموت الزقام
> فتحولت لآشواك ميتة
> ليس بها شي جميل ..



 
أخـآلفك الرأي بعض الشي .. 
فالحيآه دون صديق .. 
قد تكون إأفضل من حيآة النفآق والحسد بين الأصدقآء
ولندرة توآجدهم هذه الأيـآم .. 
فالحيآة بدونهم قد تكون إأفضل ..}
طرح رووعهـ .. 
إأدآم الله لقلبي وقلبك وقلوب الجميع .. 
صدآقآتهم الرآئعه .. 
مـآإننح ـرم جودكـ .. 
كبريآإء

----------


## همس الصمت

> أخـآلفك الرأي بعض الشي .. 
> فالحيآه دون صديق .. 
> قد تكون إأفضل من حيآة النفآق والحسد بين الأصدقآء
> ولندرة توآجدهم هذه الأيـآم .. 
> فالحيآة بدونهم قد تكون إأفضل ..}
> طرح رووعهـ .. 
> إأدآم الله لقلبي وقلبك وقلوب الجميع .. 
> صدآقآتهم الرآئعه .. 
> مـآإننح ـرم جودكـ .. 
> كبريآإء



 
نعم وآنا معكِ كبرياء
اذا كان النفاق اساس علاقة
فالافضل نزعها من جذورها قبل ان تنبت
ولكن هناك من العلاقات
التي تكون البلسم الشافي للقلوب
وهي ماقصدتة في كتاباتي ..
.
.
كبرياء
لوقع حروفك هنا شي مميز
لاحرمت هذا التواجد الرائع ابداً ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## مجد0

*بهذه الكلمات التي نسجتها قريحتك تتعانق روحي مع روحكي* 
*لتبعث لكي من داخل قلبي مشاعر صادقه لرووعه هذا الكلمات*
*وكلي شوق لإنتظار ماهو جديد لكي (مووفقه)*

----------

